# Interesting Aircraft Tracker



## MrFSS (Mar 25, 2013)

Ever wonder how many planes there are out in the sky?

*LINK*



It should start where you are based on your IP address, but you can move the map and zoom in and out, too.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 25, 2013)

Gee, I didn't know I was in the Baltic Sea or maybe Norway or Sweden. :giggle:

I've always wanted to see what the radar looked like pre/post the attacks on 9/11. How quickly they got all the planes down.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 25, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I've always wanted to see what the radar looked like pre/post the attacks on 9/11. How quickly they got all the planes down.


I have seen that as an animation -- and it is pretty impressive -- but I can't find it now. Whatever keywords I can think to try, Google is mainly bringing up "truther" sites. Perhaps someone else will have better luck...


----------



## RampWidget (Mar 25, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to see what the radar looked like pre/post the attacks on 9/11. How quickly they got all the planes down.
> ...


Try this one:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks RampWidget!


----------

